# Thanks And Mini Milestone



## Rex_Bael (23/3/14)

I just wanted to thank everyone in this community for being as fantastic as they are. *Que applause*

I reached a little mini milestone today, one full week with not a single analogue touching my lips

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Hein510 (23/3/14)

CONGRATS!!! Good to hear!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## devdev (23/3/14)

Congrats Rex!

If you look back a month ago, did you ever think you would be able to say what you just said, and have not smoked for a week so easily?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/3/14)

Congrats  and I hope the same can be said for wifey?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> I reached a little mini milestone today, one full week with not a single analogue touching my lips

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (23/3/14)

@devdev I thought it would be an immense battle as it always is. I wasn't grumpy, didn't have any physical discomfort and the last analogue I had tasted like crap. 

@Stroodlepuff My wife's been battling a bit more. I am hoping that with the MVP I'll be getting her and some bottom coil tanks we'll get her over the hump. I also think the fact that I have been glued to these forums and immersed myself in vape culture made a big difference.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/3/14)

Yip I think so  tell her to join too 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (23/3/14)

Congrats @Rex_Bael. A huge milestone.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/3/14)

Congrats @Rex_Bael you can be very proud of yourself!
It should get easier and easier now.
I agree with you that the forum plays a big part

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

